# nifty new wood-print mouse pad



## phinds (Jun 18, 2013)

Got bored with processing end grains and took time out to design a new mouse pad.

Not really as happy with it as I had hoped since the colors are not as good as I'd like but I guess for a mouse pad it's about the best I could have gotten.

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/mousepad_zps37ae2760.jpg


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I like ! Are they for sale yet ? How big are they in inches ?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2013)

That's kewl man. If they're for sale put me down for one. 

:irishjig:


PS I uploaded the image to the woodbarter PB account - last upgrade we did rendered some plugins obsolete and the image maximizer was one of them. It'll all be better when we switch.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 18, 2013)

That's cool! I wonder if a black or gray border would improve the colors... Sort of like the black frame on a TV.


----------



## phinds (Jun 18, 2013)

DKMD said:


> That's cool! I wonder if a black or gray border would improve the colors... Sort of like the black frame on a TV.



David,

Yeah, I debated about that but decided I like bright


----------



## Kevin (Jun 24, 2013)

Paul, I got my pad today - it's really cool and looks much better in person. Thanks!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 24, 2013)

How much Paul ?


----------



## phinds (Jun 24, 2013)

shadetree_1 said:


> How much Paul ?



I'm not selling them. I've offered the design to Kevin if he wants to do a Wood Barter version.


----------

